
Teslaemails.com: Leaked Emails Sent by Elon Musk - camjohnson26
https://teslaemails.com/
======
canada_dry
Knowing that your internal email are going to be leaked and using them to say
things that wouldn't be allowed by the USFSR is yet another clever, but
desperate strategy by Elon.

~~~
jsight
I'm honestly not convinced that this theory makes any sense. Not all company
employees are considered insiders. Therefore any information sent out in
company wide disclosures like this has to be controlled pretty closely,
probably even more so than public communications.

This is normal communication, it just gets more attention b/c Tesla.

